# UGH! I HATE THIS!!



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

seriously, why massimo?! i HATE seeing him have seizures! he had one about 3:45 this am and another one just a little while ago at 6:30 am. WHY does my sweet massimo have to suffer with these?! it absolutely KILLS me to watch him go through that... the convulsing, the foaming at the mouth, the urinating uncontrollably....then when he gains some balance... the running into things, bumping off the walls and furniture, the strange howl and horrible growls... and then to watch him not recognize me afterward and try to bite me... i don't want to leave him alone...i want to comfort him...but he's so disoriented and frightened after his seizures, he runs away from me...I scare him. for about 5-10 minutes or so he's not himself. then i sit here...in the dark...waiting for him to recognize me... finally he starts to whine, looking for me... i them pet him and he licks me...licks, licks, licks.....and i sit here and cry.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Carrie, that is so sad.














I am so sorry that you and Massimo have to go through this. Thank goodness he has a good mommy like you to take care of him..


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh Carrie, i feel your pain. I dont know what to say that could make you feel better









Has he been diagnosed with a particular disease or are these unexplained.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, Carrie again,I remember the other time , I thought maybe it was just a one time thing.. I am so sorry, it must be so scary, I would panic, you seem to know what to do, thank God you are with him when this happened. I feel terrible for you and little sweet Massimo, can the vet do anything for him? I feel terrible that you sit there and cry, I wish I could help you, but I know nothing about this.I will keep sweet massimo in my thoughts and yourself.. Aw I feel awful





















]
Andrea~


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Oh Carrie, i feel your pain. I dont know what to say that could make you feel better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes...he's been diagnosed with epilepsy. they don't know the cause or the triggers of his seizures and he's not on any meds because he does not get them frequently (KNOCK ON WOOD!). however i do have a prescription for valium (diazepam) to give him if his seizures run long (i have to give it to him as a suppository). they gave me a prescription of phenobarbital at first...but told me to wait to give it to him. they just wanted me to have it just in case. then when i went back for more blood work and he hadn't had another one, they told me not to use it. i guess i should be happy with his diagnosis....as i’ve been told...it could have been something much worse. dogs can live full, happy lives with epilepsy. other than the terrifying seizures, that is.....


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The both of you need big hugs & they're coming all the way from Scotland[attachment=11416:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thanks so much for listening to me break down, everyone. i really do appreciate the kind thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My heart to goes out to you and anyone dealing with seizures. I have never had experience but the thought scares the bejeebers out of me and have such admiration for anyone having to cope with them. It HAS to be so stressful to go thru!!
May this be the last one...at least for a very very long time!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> thanks so much for listening to me break down, everyone. i really do appreciate the kind thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie,
I had a Cavalier KC Spaniel that suffered the first of a number of epileptic fits at 2 years of age. After about 2 years she was placed on daily medication (that was a few years ago - I expect treatment has moved on a lot by now) and her fits were far less frequent. She also had a slight heart murmur, but lived a very active life to the good age of 15 1/2 years and suffered no other illnesses throughout her life. 

After a while, the seizures become less distressing for the owner. Just ensure he is in a safe, warm, familiar place to get over them, carry on as normal in the household and give him all the time he needs to recognize and come to you afterwards. I know how you must be feeling, right now - be strong for Massimo


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Carrie & Massimo. I just don't know what to say.














To you both, I will pray that this will be his last.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Carrie I am so sorry Massimo and you are going through this, it must be really frightening for you both. I have never experienced seizures in a dog and sure don't know how I would cope. My heart goes out to you both


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and little Massimo (I love the name). I had two dogs at the same time (many years ago) that both had epilepsy. I used to sit in the floor and hold onto my silky and just cry until he came out of the seizure. It is just so hard to do. I was lucky though, when he came out of a seizure he always recognized me and wanted me to just hold on to him, the vet said he knew something had happened to him but did not know what. The other dog (a 55 lb. mutt we rescued from the dogcatcher...literally!) was different...she always seemed to know before they hit and would come to me usually drooling and unsteady on her feet and I would put her in the hallway where there was nothing for her to get hurt on and close the doors/gates and stay with her but her thrashing was too violent for me to hold her at her size...as long as I was there when she came out of it she was okay and did not panic. I know it is different for everyone but stress and overheating/exertion was what usually brought theirs on. The silky would actually chase a ball until he went into seizure if you allowed him to. I know it is not much comfort but they both lived happy lives except for the no too frequent seizures. 
Good luck to you and your little one.
Linda


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Carrie, I am so sorry that you and Massimo are having to go through this.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Awww Carrie Im so sorry to hear that you are going through this.
















I cant offer any advise. But send lots of hugs and kisses and nose wicks to you and Massimo


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so sorry that you and Massimo are going through this.







Your post made me cry so I cannot even imagine how scary and sad this is for you. Massimo is SO lucky to have a loving, wonderful mommy to stand by him and take care of him through this!!!! Hopefully his seizures will continue to be infrequent!! Hugs and kisses to sweet Massimo, and hugs to you, from me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carrie, I am so sorry you and Mass are going through this. I can imagine how frightening it must be.....


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Carrie -- my heart goes out to you - I know this just breaks your heart to watch your little one. I'm sure you feel helpless - and that's a hard place to be. You sound like you're doing the very best for dear Massimo.







I can't imagine trying to medicate him after the seizure has started!









Feel our love and support.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am sorry







I could feel the desperate tone of your post.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie, I'm really sorry that you are both going through this. The seizures are very scary and you feel so alone while they are happening. How long has it been since the last episode? It seems ashamed to have to wait for them to happen instead of giving a very low dose of a medication that might keep them from happening altogether. I don't really know how all of this stuff works, but I know that the seizures are no fun! I'm so sorry!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so sorry for both you and Massimo. I also had a dog that had it and with medication he lived until about 16 years of age. I know it is scarry







hugs to both of you


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carrie, I'm so sorry.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> seriously, why massimo?![/B]


Because your baby is extra special and needs an extra special mommy








I can tell how much you love Massimo and I'm glad he has you to take care of him


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Lady has had seizures ever since I adopted her 6 years ago and I know how you feel. You never get used to seeing them, do you?

How often does he have them?

Here's a link to my favorite website on canine epilepsy. Tons of information and tips for dealing with an epileptic dog, including giving him ice cream afterwards to bring him around faster!

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/site_map.htm


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh Carrie....I read your post and almost came to tears. You are so much stronger than I can be if that happened to Chulita. I would JUST FALL APART.









He is lucky to have you for a Mommy and thankfully you were there when it happened.

I hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry





















my heart breaks for you and for little Massimo


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Carrie I'm so sorry you and Mass have to go through this. It must be so hard. Thank God for people here like Lorraine and Marj who have experienced this and can attest that many dogs live long full lives with seizures. You are his rock, so don't let it get you down.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you all so much! the only reason i came here to post is because i needed to vent, and there wasn't any one around for me to...and i knew if i posted here you all would understand. 

he had another seizure at 9am. this time my husband was able to witness it. the look on his face was sheer terror. he hugged me as i sat there staring at massimo, waiting for the seizure to pass. he said to me "that was the most terrifying thing i have ever seen (while choking back tears)." i said "i know." 

the last one he had (before these) was 7-23. but it was a little 30 second-er and he didn't have any other ones that night. the time before that was 5-26 i believe. he had 2 then. for some reason he only gets them while he's sleeping. he's never had one during the day. so that's why they don't know what triggers them. he goes everywhere with me, and he sure does play hard sometimes....i would think the stress of those 2 things would contribute to the onset of one. 

but, he's acting like his spunky little self again... hopefully this was the grand finale and he will NEVER get another one. but for some reason i doubt it..... i called the vet today, they just said to watch out for any "strange behavior" or "decline". they don't seem to think it's serious enough for meds. 

anyway, thank you so much for your kind thoughts and concern. it really makes me feel better.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am happy to hear he is back to himself again, he's such a cutie!!
I really hope it doesn't happen again, I could only imagine how scary it must be for all.
Like I said he is in my thoughts...

Andrea~


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh god I am SO sorry you and Massimo have to go through this.







I can only imagine how hard it must be to watch your baby get these horrible seizures.










~~JoAnn~~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Massimo is having seizures.







I feel sad for you both.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

's to you and Massimo, Carrie. It's posts like these that make me realize how much for granted I take Bonnie's good health. Sounds like you're doing everything right. Just keep doing it, and showering him with love when it's over. Be well.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Prayers and hugs going out to Massimo, and you too









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

he had another seizure at 2:45 pm and i gave him a dose of valium. i called the emergency message service and they relayed my call to dr. maine. she called me back, and said just to keep an eye on him, the valium is what she would have suggested (i did good, lol). she feels it's just a progression of the epilepsy. if he seizures through the valium, to call her back and bring him in to get a recheck and get him on phenobarbital. i have an appt. for monday to get the recheck and prescription if he does ok for the rest of the weekend.

thanks so much for your concern and kind thoughts!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie,
I have phenobarb that was given to Sassy when she was seizing. If you end up having Mass put on that, please let me know and I'll mail you what I have. I'm sorry about all of this. Seizing is awful!!! Try and hang on to the fact that with medication, Massimo can live a long and healthy life. You are fortunate in that!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

So sorry you and Massimo are going through this..you will be in our thoughts


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If his last seizure episode was just last month, he needs to be on Phenobarbital, especially now that he is having grand mal cluster seizures. Vets don't like to start Pheno on a dog who only has a couple of seizures a year because it can be hard on the liver, but Massimo is having seizures too frequently now.

What I have learned from my vet with Lady is that the brain actually learns to have seizures by having them. It rewires itself, making a path so it is it easier for the next seizure to occur. That's why it's important to prevent every seizure you can.

Epilepsy usually does progress as the emergency doctor said. Most dogs who start out with no medications usually end up needing them and, like in Lady's case, increasing doses and sometimes adding other drugs besides Pheno. Lady also gets potassium bromide.

The canine epilepsy website I posted earlier and my vet both recommend continuing the Valium/Diazpan every couple of hours for 12-24 hours for a dog who has cluster seizures, not waiting until after another one has occurred. You want to calm the brain so he won't have any more seizures.

I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> If his last seizure episode was just last month, he needs to be on Phenobarbital, especially now that he is having grand mal cluster seizures. Vets don't like to start Pheno on a dog who only has a couple of seizures a year because it can be hard on the liver, but Massimo is having seizures too frequently now.
> 
> What I have learned from my vet with Lady is that the brain actually learns to have seizures by having them. It rewires itself, making a path so it is it easier for the next seizure to occur. That's why it's important to prevent every seizure you can.[/B]


This is exactly what I learned when Sassy was having seizures. Once the pathway is established they are sort of imprinted and it makes it easier for the seizures to continue....


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, this is heartbreaking. I can only imagine the dispair as your little furbaby is going through this. It sounds like there is some sound advice here and all effort should be made to prevent further episodes. Good luck.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

awww! You made me cry!! How sad!! Can you put him in an x-pen for his own protection? Wait, forget I said that, I'm sure you already ahve that covered! *bighugstoyou*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

One other thing - make sure Massimo is eating. Seizures really drop blood sugar which is why some recommend vanilla ice cream afterwards, but you can even rub a little pancake syrup on his gums to raise his BG. Then, as soon as he is able to eat safely, get some carbs into him, his kibble, Cheerios, etc. It will help him recover from the seizure faster.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OMG this breaks my heart - for both you and Massimo! I did not know the sweet boy had epilepsy.







That must be so hard for you to witness him going through this and not be able to help or comfort him. How often does he have these awful seizures? I have a crazy illness (I can't spell or pronounce it) but it causes me to pass out and have convulsions when I get overheated or too stressed. I've done it all my life, but my last one was a little over a year ago. But I would 100% rather have the seizures than have my little Tchelsi have to go thru them. Is he completely worn out after he has one of these seizures? Massimo is so lucky to have a wonderful mommy taking care of him. I hope the docs can find a way to keep him from ever having to go through another one. Please give the baby a kiss on his sweet noggin from me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Carrie,







!!!!!!! to you and our Massimo.

xoxoxo
Melanie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am so sorry Massimo is going through this














he is such a precious little angel. I feel so bad for you too, I can't imagine what it must be like for you during one of his seizures. I will keep you and Massimo in my prayers


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I thought Tanner was having a seizure one time and it was mild compared to what you described. The website Lady's Mom recommended has some wonderful information about epilepsy. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

oh gosh, I hope Massimo is ok, he's too cute to go through this, so sorry this is happening to the both of you. Glad there are others here who can give you some good advice.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I was really hoping he doesn't get any more of these







hopefully this was the last one





















I'll pray for him.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanted to thank you ALL for the amount of support you have given me (and massimo). the kind words and all the support brought tears to my eyes. i really means a great deal to me. i’m so thankful to have you all.



> My Lady has had seizures ever since I adopted her 6 years ago and I know how you feel. You never get used to seeing them, do you?
> 
> How often does he have them?
> 
> ...


thank you very much for that site. i have it in my favorites. and no, i never get used to seeing them.







massimo has had 2 rounds of blood work done, and they determined the cause to be idiopathic.

after he has his seizures, he’s really wired....i try to calm him, but he wants nothing to do with me until he’s ready...then afterwards he grabs a little mouthful kibble and lays across my lap and has a little munch. i didn't really think much of it until you said something.... i take that as a good sign...if he WANTS to eat. i have noticed his gums are white after he has one. but it takes him a little while to calm down. but i'm going to keep some vanilla ice cream on hand just for that occasion. thanks for the tip.

the vet did tell me that the progression will need meds, and that he will have to go through a period of adjusting the meds... i figured the dose would increase as he ages... 

since his first seizures, i have done a lot of research on it. but that site is excellent, thank you very much.



> Carrie,
> I have phenobarb that was given to Sassy when she was seizing. If you end up having Mass put on that, please let me know and I'll mail you what I have. I'm sorry about all of this. Seizing is awful!!! Try and hang on to the fact that with medication, Massimo can live a long and healthy life. You are fortunate in that![/B]


thank you so much, susan. your support really means a lot.







i know what you went through with sassy, and it just broke my heart.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When Massimo does start phenobarbital, make sure you give him Milk Thistle as a supplement. I started Lady on it about 6 months after she started pheno and 6&1/2 years later, her liver values are still in the normal range.

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ilk_thistle.htm

Another tip I think I learned from that website is that Interceptor is the safest heartworm preventative for epileptic dogs and Frontline is the safest flea control product. 

Has Massimo had any more seizures since this afternoon? Hopefully, this spell is over. When you get him on the meds, you should be able to reduce the number of seizures greatly. Lady usually only has seizures once a year now. She had seizures the other night, the first since December, but I think they were triggered by the Baytril the vet prescribed for her urinary tract infection. I read online today in several different sources that Baytril lowers the seizure threshold in epileptic dogs. Check that website for a list of things that can trigger seizures.

And most of all, try to remember that most epileptic dogs live long, normal lives!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww Carrie I'm sorry you and the Mass have to deal with this. You are such a great malt mommy! My heart just breaks for you!









A big bear hug for you and the Mass.!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm crying reading reading your first post and all the replies after







. My heart just hurts so much for you and Massimo. I could feel the pain in your posts. He is so lucky to have a wonderful mother like you to care for and love him. 

LilyBelle and I are 










your way.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

owww Carrie!!!! I just read your post and can't stop crying!!! Poor little Mass!!!! And you... I'm sorry you two have to go through this!!!! 
you two are on my prayers!!!






























tons of







for you and little mass!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Carrie, this is nutty.
Im so sorry this is happening. I can't offer any advice but I will pray for Mos. 























Brooks & Tucker


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Checking to see how Massimo is doing today? Hope he is feeling better


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Carrie, you are a very special mom, and I am terribly sorry that you and Massimo
are going through this.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Carrie I am so very sorry to hear that your precious baby has Epilepsy.I know you pain.My daughter has Epilepsy as well.It it very heart wrenching to see your precious one suffer with seizures.When my daughter was little I would stroke her hair and cry my heart out while she was having one.There is just nothing you can do and that's the hard part.Now that shes older and on seizure meds she rearly has one.She will never not be epilepic but she can control it.Is that a possibility for your little one?A special diet can also help people not to have seizures.I wonder if that would work for a malt?We send you and Missimo much hugs and well wishes


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Carrie, I hope Massimo is doing better














I feel so bad for you both







I am saying prayers for him to be well and for you too for having to go through this with him


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this post! I have been out of it lately since I have been sick.

This truly breaks my heart and brings tears to my eyes. I will be praying and thinking good thoughts for you Carrie and Massimo.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

carrie i am so sorry for you, massimo and your whole family





















your baby is so cute, i will include you all in my prayers.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh Carrie how awful for you. I can't imagine how you must feel so helpless. I know you do the best you can for your little baby and make it up to him when its all over. poor little boy. I hope they become less and less for you guys.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am so sorry you have to go through this, watching him go through it...I can't even imagine


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just wanted to thank all of you here at SM for the incredible show of support. 

it truly means more than you will ever know.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Carrie i'm still praying for you both, I can't help but cry







, hugs to you


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are going through this with Massimo. I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh gosh Carrie, I just saw this and I wanted to let you know that you and little massimo were in my thoughts! I hope everything has calmed down with him and he hasnt had another seizure. Sorry it took me so long to post.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm so sorry you and Massimo have to go through this.







I honestly can't imagine. You're both in my thoughts.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carrie I am so sorry you and Mass are having to go through this.. it's just heartbreaking to know how you both are suffering. *Big Hugs* I haven't been on SM in a long time but I'll always be there for you if you ever need to just talk.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh poor little Mass. i'm so very sorry for you guys. Please feel free to vent anytime! We completely understand


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I was wondering how Massimo is doing??? Is he taking the phenobarb now?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

JUST CHECKIN IN?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

hello hello!









yes, massimo started the phenobarbital aug 22nd. the dosage is 0.6ml but they had me start him out on 0.4ml for a few days, then go up to 0.5ml for a few days then finally to the 0.6ml. *THAT'S* why they gave me the elixir.







they wanted to gradually up his meds to make sure he'll be ok.

he's been doing fine. he HATES the syringe...when i call him and he sees that thing he makes a b-line the other way...lol. he does this sneezy thing just after he takes his meds...i don't think it tastes very good. 

i have read the side effects....i wasn't pleased. after reading them, i just didn't want to give it to him. i was certain he was going to end up a zombie and die of liver disease. then i talked to marj (lady's mom) and she made me realize it was better for him to be on the meds than for him to keep having episodes of clusters and end up with brain damage. (thanks for that, marj..it really helps to know you're here for me!). 

so far so good... the first day or so he seemed drowsy...i don't know if it was due to the seizures or the meds....but today he didn't seem that way at all. he's not acting strange or not himself. however, he is STILL more clingy than he used to be. i'm not saying that's a bad thing, but he was good about staying home... now he FREAKS out every time i walk out the door and it breaks my heart.

i bought him another bed (cheapie from walmart). he never slept in one before, i've gone though about 8 or 9 and ended up giving them away...but he really likes to spend time sleeping under my desk.... so i bought him one to put there. to my delight he actually sleeps in it!!







he's sleeping there right now!

anyway, he's doing well...at least i think/hope he is. i'm keeping my fingers crossed that the meds do the trick.

thanks for your concern.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry Carrie that you are having to go thru this with your sweet little fluffbutt. It must be so scary. I hope the meds help. Hugs & Kisses to both of you.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Good to hear Massimo is doing better


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carrie,
Thanks for posting an update. I hope he'll quickly get accustomed to the meds.


----------



## Sharo (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Carrie

Sending you bigs hugs from Dusty & I









I know exactly how you feel but just be strong and your little baby really has the best mommy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carrie, I hope and pray that all goes well with Massimo from now on...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you, it really means a lot that you care. 

before the meds, massimo started getting them maybe once a month...but clusters each time. this last time was the last straw, and the vets agreed. i just hate to see him go through all that. but now, he's on meds, and i just have to wait to see how they effect him long term. i'm hoping it will keep him from having them once a month....truthfully...i hope it keeps him from having them all together...but somehow i doubt it. either way, the meds should help and my massimo won't be having episodes as frequently.

anyway, thanks again for all the support....i truly mean that.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Every case is different, but Lady was having seizures every few days when I adopted her. Once she started on the pheno it was reduced to every few months which my vets still felt wasn't good enough. We upped the dosage and got it down to about twice a year. Then, when she got diabetes, she started to have more frequent seizures and cluster so we added KBr. She is at the maximum dose of both meds, but only has seizures about once a year now.

Hopefully, the medication will make a big difference for Massimo, too!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, Carrie, I'm so sorry you and your precious boy, Massimo are going through this. I was heartened by the information and advice you have received by experienced Forum members. Isn't this just the greatest place to be? And to not have to go through these things alone?

I pray that he will get a good result with the pheno treatments and please give him a hug and kisses from Pico and I.


----------



## maltmyheart (Jun 27, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I've always admired massimo. It really saddens me. I truly wish he gets better .I hope you wouldn't experience this anymore.


----------

